# Replacing oil dip stick funnel.. and other parts



## Lyfesentence (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey all.. I am wondering if I can get someone to help me out with a couple things. First of all i am trying to figure out what kind of bolt these are that are circled in red. I am trying to replace my oil dip stick funnel. I need to move this bracket so that I can get the new oil funnel on.




















Also , can someone tell me what this is? I found it leaking and taped it up. I know there is alot of Oil leaking out of it. If someone knows.. please let me know so I can replace it. Also.. what things will this affect with it being broken?


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

the bolts are taken of using an allen-key in MM 


the hose which is broken is a breather hose. quite common as oilvapor dries out the rubber, making it crack

the allen key tool can be bought at most tool suppliers

and the breather hose can be bought at the dealer


none of them are expensive


----------



## Lyfesentence (Jul 9, 2012)

*Thanks..*

Thank you I appreciate your response. 

After doing some research, I am going with a catch can. 

I think in the long run its going to make more sense and possibly extend the life of my engine and hoses!


----------

